# Skull Kingdom Fla. closing



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I posted this over at the other forum, but for those who haven't wandered over there, Skull Kingdom is closing and being put up for a one bid auction. Check out the details at http://www.hauntworld.com.
The auctioneers are based in Michigan. Hey FE, you're in Michigan. Wanna expand your haunt?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That just SUCKS! I wanted to get our Florida group to have a meet n greet and go there this year!


----------

